# 094 heads from a 1966 326



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Does anyone have any hard facts on the 094 heads. Valve info, chamber size. I've search various websites and keep getting different numbers. Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

AZTempest said:


> Does anyone have any hard facts on the 094 heads. Valve info, chamber size. I've search various websites and keep getting different numbers. Thanks.


9.2 Compression. They would be 1.96/1.66 small valves & press-in studs, closed chamber heads being 1966. My guess on chamber size would be around 65 CC's on a 326CI.



Pontiac V8 Cylinder Heads


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Your numbers make sense Jim. My son just pulled the heads and he noted that the valves are 1.96/1.66 as you state. We found numbers on other sites that say 1.88/1.60 at 8.6cc so you see why we were wondering.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

AZTempest said:


> Your numbers make sense Jim. My son just pulled the heads and he noted that the valves are 1.96/1.66 as you state. We found numbers on other sites that say 1.88/1.60 at 8.6cc so you see why we were wondering.


Yep, you can't always trust the info on the web. You could CC the chambers if you wanted to know exactly what they are, but with the smaller bore, I used the Wallace Compression Calculator to get what I felt was a reasonable chamber CC for the 9.2 compression those heads gave on the 326.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Pulling the AMA specs for the engine show the 326 2 Bbl and 326 HO 4 bbl (Carter) having slightly different valves.

2 Bbl Int. valve dia. - 1.917" x 4.93" long. HO valve dia. - 1.923" x 5.02" long. 30 degree seats. 
2 Bbl Exh. dia. - 4.92" x 1.637" long. HO valve dia. - 5.01" x 1.663". 45 degree seats. 
Both - Stem dia. .34
Both engines use the same cam specs.
Both heads use inner & outer valve springs. The HO uses more spring pressures - probably due to its higher RPM capability. 2 Bbl engine 9.2 comp.- 250 HP @ 4600 RPM. HO engine 10.5 comp. - 285 HP @5,000 RPM.


----------

